# Ever Just Have A Craving?



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Nuff said. If you know what it is, then you know why I have a craving.

Love living in Pacific Northwest again, but man I sure do miss In-N-Out!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Y

How do you order that?

Heart attack sandwich to go with grease on the side complete with a chaser
















Thor


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Y-Guy said:


> Love living in Pacific Northwest again, but man I sure do miss In-N-Out!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But you have Burgerville here!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Ed I wish we did, closest one is a couple hours away. Not even a Sonic!









Thor once you have one the other places just don't even come close.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

That making me hungry just looking at it










Don


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

[start jingle music]: THAT's WHAT A HAMBURGERS......ALL ABOUT! [end music]

OK, Y, I'll eat one in your honor today at lunch


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

OK, Steve...

This one was really below the belt!








Do you have any idea how long I have to wait before I can go to lunch!

It's just not right.

Hungry Trails,
Doug


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Y-Guy, you are cruel! I just went to check the site at lunch and now I'm blowin' my diet! The one thing we had to do over our Christmas holiday in California was go to In-n-Out. We miss it too! We do have Steak-N-Shake here, which is pretty good. Now, to go get my double-double with cheese and grilled onions, yum...


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I have a craving that I can't satisfy...

Filipino Rocket Fuel

Reverie


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Jim - your a cruel man you know that.

Sorry Doug... I had to wait too. Its Rotary Day too. No In-N-Out for me either, then again no Sonic, Burgerville, or Steak-N-Shake. I miss Walla Walla Onion Season at Burgerville too. Dang I'm getting hungry.

7heaven we lived in a little town in MO called Marshall so I know about Steak-N-Shake too:







Yummy

Reverie - sorry no more beer for Y-Guy







Gout and Beer = Unhappy Y-Guy which in turn = unhappy family.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I'm here for ya man!


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

In Atlanta we call em Krystals. We also call it fiber therapy.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> We do have Steak-N-Shake here


No In-And-Out (never heard of that one), but do have Sonic. Steak n' Shake has hit Texas but only in the Dallas area that I'm aware of. Wish we had one here. Love that ChiliMac. Ummmmmmm.

Mark


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

None of the above, so making my own tonight. This forum makes me want to camp, hungry and thirsty









Gotta love it.









John


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Only thing around here is Burger King and the Golden Arches....if you want to consider them burger joints...
















Homemade have to suffice here..

Steve


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

CA Jim... Good one!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Oh, yeah, I forgot.....DogNSuds! Man, I wish I could find one of those.

Mark


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

mswalt said:


> Oh, yeah, I forgot.....DogNSuds! Man, I wish I could find one of those.
> 
> Mark
> [snapback]59548[/snapback]​


+







Didn't they all die years ago? When we first got married, there was one about three blocks away. Man, those dogs were good... but - that was 40 years ago!

Slug


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

LOL! Excellent, Jim!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

California Jim said:


> I'm here for ya man!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG Jim you are to cruel! I am laughing so hard.

Wait, I didn't see any fries with that!

Man I hope it was good.


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Krystals?









Now, Jim, let's see the picture of all that yummy burger juice on that sweatshirt and all over your hands!

Right after I read this post, I had to run out to Steak-N-Shake!

When I lived in Macon, Georgia, my son was on the same basketball team as Kevin Brown's son (the Dodger pitcher). His wife and I got into a conversation about In-N-Out and her hounding him to get a franchise in Macon.







I don't think they want to expand that far.....


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

CJ

Did you shave your beard and loose your cow bell?














Love the pic









Y-Guy

Do they deliver? Is it legal to ship across the border? Now if they taste the same as White Castle...I'm out-a-here.

Thor


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Sadly In-N-Out isn't a franchise. However I do have some good news... and no I didn't save a bunch of money on car insurance... but I just checked and they have an In-N-Out in Las Vegas. Yes!!!!!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Y-Guy

Only 4 months to go before ... My 1st one ... I will have to post a pic






















I just got to make sure I do not gamble all of my $$$ away.

Thor


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

7heaven said:


> We do have Steak-N-Shake here, which is pretty good[snapback]59502[/snapback]​


I grew up in St. Loouis - Stak-n-Shake was the place to go cruisin'. Great burgers back then, but I've heard they're not as good anymore (what is?)

Whenever I get a chance to go back up North, I always, always have to stop at White Castle for some belly-bombers.

Here in Texas, Whataburger seems to offer the best Hamburger from a chain operation (IMHO).

Regards, Glenn


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> White Castle for some belly-bombers


Glenn,

Ah, those were the days! I remember many a belly bomb!

Mark


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

CA Jim- That was really mean!!!! I have not had one since 2000!!!!!

In and Out is family owned, based in Salt Lake, right?

Now you are really making me hungry!!!!!

Funny thing.....I was talking with my boss this morning and he said that our San Francisco Regional Office was a few people short in LA County. I think I smell a detail.

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Guess it's a good thing I didn't post the close-up of me taking a big drippy bite then









Thanks Y for the great lunch idea







I could UPS one to ya but it might not be very good









Hang in there bud, you'll get yours somehow.

All in good fun!


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

California Jim said:


> I'm here for ya man!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whoa pardner, that's a coke cup! There is but one true lunch: double-double, fries and a SHAKE!!!!! Remedy your error by going back again today and doing it right.









Kevin P.


----------



## Camper Karen (May 20, 2005)

GlenninTexas said:


> 7heaven said:
> 
> 
> > We do have Steak-N-Shake here, which is pretty good[snapback]59502[/snapback]​
> ...


I grew up in NW Indiana. I sure ate a lot of White Castle burgers!! I miss living up north sometimes, except that we sure can camp a lot longer in Texas!! sunny


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

kjp1969 said:


> Whoa pardner, that's a coke cup! There is but one true lunch: double-double, fries and a SHAKE!!!!! Remedy your error by going back again today and doing it right.
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Busted !

I have seen the error of my ways and will correct it by visiting again today









And yes it WAS a double-double with fries that didn't make it back to the office. Gotta order more next time....Hmmm. Wonder if they'll do double-double fries


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

I am from the "Heart of Dixie" and we have a place in Montgomery, AL called "Hamburger King". It is locally owned and I bet its like "In and Out". The best hamburgers ever. You will not find good hamburgers in those fast food chains. Now I have to find an excuse to drive to Montgomery.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Jim you are mean I tell you mean.

In-N-Out is family owned but I am pretty sure its a SoCal family. The wife still works at the office (good big about their history on their website).

What impressed by about In-N-Out besides their food was the employees. I never worked fast food, friends did though and having lived in Stockton CA the comment treatment asking the employee to please speak with an English dialect so you could understand them. The others looked like hoodlums, most had no sense of customer service and could careless about you. However In-N-Out was totally different.  Everyone of the"kids" was clean cut, smiling and *gasp* helpful. I can't say I ever had a bad experience. I know they pay better, I think their starting wage is $9.00 hour, but you know their burgers aren't any more expensive.

Man I'm getting hungry again... must be time for a Zip's!


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Yes, In-N-Out is family owned. The founder died in a plane crash on approach to Orange County airport years ago. He got into the wake of a larger jet and his pilot lost control (as I recall, I was working in Orange County at the time). His wife spoke shortly thereafter at the Promise Keepers rally at Anaheim Stadium and it tore your heart out. I think she runs it now. He was a great guy and a great company. I also met one of their purchasing agents at a business conference years ago and he was explaining their quality focus on buying tomatoes and potatoes.







At least he was excited about it......


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

mswalt said:


> > White Castle for some belly-bombers
> 
> 
> Glenn,
> ...


Glenn/Mark - LOL forgot they were known as the Belly Bombs!!!!

Thor


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

I think they're called _sliders_ in MI.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

nonny said:


> I think they're called _sliders_ in MI.
> [snapback]59899[/snapback]​


You are right - That is what I called them, when I was living in Detroit.

If I remember correctly, I think they cooked the burger with the bun already on.









Thor


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Thor said:


> nonny said:
> 
> 
> > I think they're called _sliders_ in MI.
> ...


Here in Kentucky.......They are known as sliders before you eat them and Re***m Rockets after they've been eaten.


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

CRAVING SATISFIED WITH A DOUBLE-DOUBLE, GRILLED ONIONS, FRIES AND A SHAKE!!!























Got off the airplane at John Wayne Airport at 5:30pm and by 6:15pm, I was munching away, yum!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Welcome to California my "Mizoura" friend







(yeah, family in STL). OK, a little In-N-Out secret. They have several other items that are not on the menu. If you're REALLY hungry, go back before you leave and order a 4X4. Yes just like the truck. 4 meat + 4 cheese. It's hamburger eater's heaven on earth


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

CJ

4 meat & 4 cheeses - How the he.. do you get your mouth around something that big? A Big Mac is about all I can mustard









Thor


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Yes!!!!! Last day in Vegas I got my co-workers to catch a taxi across the freeway (directly behind the Excalibur where we stayed) to pay a little visit to In-N-Out! Yes!!!! Man it was good. They were shocked by (a) how fast the line moved, (







how cheap the prices were and © how good the burgers & fries were. Man alive I was in heaven for 30 minutes. Then we got a taxi back, of course he was going through the drive through but agreed to eat after he dropped us off at the hotel. Yumm!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Man, this is really making me hungry!









I've got a feva' And the only cure is more Cheesebeurger!

Signing out from Paradise...

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Hey Y-Guy,

I just returned from a trip to Suunyvale. Got in late Sunday evening and was starving, so on th eway to the hotel, we passed an In&Out burger joint so I had to try it based on your recommendation. Pretty good burger!

Regards, Glenn


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Ha! I forgot about this oldie. Was good for a morning laugh though. Hmmm, wonder what I'll do for lunch today


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

OK guys, just returned from SoCal, sadly didn't read this before I went. It'll have to wait till a campfire until I tell what I first thought when I passed the first one.








Guess I missed a treat.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Y-Guy said:


> Love living in Pacific Northwest again, but man I sure do miss In-N-Out!


Yeah... I think we all have a cravings for In-N-Out!

MaeJae


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Love them In and out Burgers, we are getting one soon can't wait. Right now I have to go to Sacramento to enjoy them. I love everything but the fries, they are so so but not the Best fries in my book. But the burgers are outstanding. I have also had great burgers at a place called Whataburger, and Hunts.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

That's just great Jim...and I was so going to start my diet today









We have two In-N-Outs within a 5 mile radius








Haven't had one in awhile, so today may have to be the day









thanks alot!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Oh stop U'r moanin & go get one already


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

RizFam said:


> Oh stop U'r moanin & go get one already


oh you're just jealous


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

aahhh........ Yeah...... Okaaaaaaaay whatever


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I have a craving for a pig roast


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I just have a craving!

Mark


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

tdvffjohn said:


> I have a craving for a pig roast










me too


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

RizFam said:


> aahhh........ Yeah...... Okaaaaaaaay whatever


I think I heard a Valley Girl tone in that reply missy!


----------

